
Medium says it can’t make money selling ads so it’s laying off 50 people - techaddict009
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/4/14169348/medium-layoffs-ad-business-model-change
======
senior_james
I'm not surprised.

Medium is just a glorified blog site. Online newspapers have a near impossible
time breaking even, and medium is no different.

Not to mention the fact that most of its clientele probably uses ad-blockers.

It would be better to turn Medium into a sales funnel for their own premium
products and ditch the ads. They have massive amounts of traffic, there are
plenty of creative ways to utilize this and turn it into an actual business.

But, it might already be too late to save it.

Why does this article keep getting flagged?

------
eonw
they just need to get more creative with monetizing traffic.

~~~
devopsproject
I bet no one at Medium has ever thought about that before. You are a genius.

~~~
eonw
i wasn't assuming they hadn't thought of it, i was stating they need to get
better at it.

thanks for the comment though.

